# Allergies



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

So capote's allergies are getting a bit extreme. He's chewing on his feet all the time and even after changing his food he's still not any better. 

I asked the vet what we could do and he said we could try childrens benedryl for now and if it doesn't get any better than we may go perscription. So I've had him on benedryl for the past week.. Haven't noticed MUCH of a change.. I think when it's kicked in he doesn't chew on his feet as much but when it's worn off he's right back to chewing and licking away. 

Does anyone have their dogs on prescription allergy meds? If so has it helped much? Did you try benedryl before?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Mindy - Maybe try another food?? What are you feeding him now?

Ryan


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

We had him on pro plan small breed which was chicken and rice. We switched him to lamb and rice and it's helped a lil with his tear stains but he's still licking his paws. I've tried Iams lamb and rice with no change and eukenuba with no change. I'm starting to think maybe it's not a food allergy. He WON'T go in the grass anymore.. not unless he's being walked in it.. but in the back yard he just lounges around on the patio or sticks to the edges..even as Taylor bounds around him as if she's never had a problem with grass. Can dogs have grass allergies??


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Goldie and her mom Cory both chew and lick their feet. It may not be allergies.. it could be compulsiveness.  

I think Joan put vinegar and something on Corys feet and it stopped. Let me ask her.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Have you changed shampoos or anything else "new and improved"?
Oliver's brother has a habit of chewing one paw.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Been using coat handler for about a year..just changed to perfect coat that smells coconut-y that's supposed to help whiten his coat this last week. I did notice a DRASTIC whitening of his coat..not really his paws though.. He's only had one bath since then with that shampoo.. the chewing/licking started way before that though..


----------



## Havlady (Aug 2, 2006)

*Foot licking*

I know this can be food - but I also think it might be grass. I started spraying Cory's feet with ACV (apple cidar vinegar) when she comes in from outside.
I keep it in a spray bottle on the counter (full strength) and spray her several time a day.
We are also putting it on their food. ACV is good for many things and is a natural flea deterrent.
Check out this link:
http://www.earthclinic.com/Pets/acvfordogs.html


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*allergies and sensitive havs*

Mine takes temaril P. Also has a shot from time to time of cortisone, I think when it gets super bad.

Bless these poor little guys...


----------



## Havlady (Aug 2, 2006)

I have one of mine on Temaril P also - sometimes it helps and sometimes not so much. Vinegar does work - and I put it on their food also.
I hate them being on drugs all the time - but I can't stand all the scratching. It goes away if we go on vacation - and in the winter time it is non existent.
It always happens when the grass is out.


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

We had a dog who was allergic to grass, cats!, fleas, and many pollens. Dogs can have allergies just like people. When you start sneezing, they might also (or scratching/licking).

It can take a long time to find the allergen. If the scratching/licking is constant all year long, it is usually a food allergy. If it is periodic, it is an inhalant or seasonal allergy. The easiest is to rule out flea allergy. 

Our allergy specialist told us NOT to start switching food while the dog is experiencing a rise in histamine. If you do, the dog could develop an allergy to substances they are exposed to while in this allergic state. Keep the food the same and eliminate other sources first--this is what we have been told. Of course, if your animal is experiencing clear food allergy signs of vomiting, diarrhea, mucousy stools, etc. then definitely change the food.

I hope this helps.
Karen


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Mindy, how old is capote? My vet told me that allergies sometimes don't make themselves known til the dog is older around 2-3. Cash is just experiencing some now that we are trying to figure out. Is it possible to try a grain free? like EVO or CORE.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I had allergy tests done on Tess - she's not only allergic to a number of food items (like chicken, potatoes & sweet potatoes) she's allergic to pollen, dust, trees, grass, etc. I've been giving her allergy shots for about 7 months. She had been doing much better until just recently when she's licking her paws and scratching constantly - to the point her hair is gets matted and starts falling out. I just started her on Prednisone which seems to be helping but is something I'll just do temporarily. Cody is licking his feet constantly recently - vet said its allergies. I've tried the Benadryl, but like Capote, it helps a little, but not for long. There are a number of dogs in the neighborhood really suffering from allergies right now also. This seems to be a really bad allergy season. 

For me having the allergy tests done on Tess was worthwhile. I could have changed her food for months upon months and never been figured out everything she's allergic to. If I was doing it right now, I'd probably wait until after the first frost to see if it got any better and was just seasonal.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Todd has allergies also. 
We're still trying to figure out what makes him itchy. 
I know that he has a severe reaction to flea bites and so we've got him on Revolution and have treated the house with Diatomaceous earth to keep the fleas away...a single bite can make him itch for days! 
He also seems to chew on his feet and legs a lot after playing in the grass outside and so I think that he may have grass/pollen allergies. 
We're planning on allergy testing eventually but the Vet wants to hold off until he's over a year old. 
Until then frequent bathing with an oatmeal shampoo seems to make him more comfortable.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Missy said:


> Mindy, how old is capote? My vet told me that allergies sometimes don't make themselves known til the dog is older around 2-3. Cash is just experiencing some now that we are trying to figure out. Is it possible to try a grain free? like EVO or CORE.


He'll be 2 in february.

He's always licked his paws.. I think I'm going to try the ACV treatment and see if that helps.. I know I posted about his staining on his paws when he was still a puppy...well it never got better.

I switched his food again this week... we're trying pro plan sensitive skin..it's salmon and rice. We'll see how that goes.. :sigh:


----------

